# Cleveland; 2006 US Indoor Champs



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Its almost Here!!!!, havent seen I thread on here about it yet so I thought I would start one, personally this will be my first year up there and I am looking foward to racing 12th scale stock

Any body elese going????

Any Thoughts on it?


CD Wells,


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Be prepared for the longest weekend of your life!!!    

Last year was my first time also.
I stayed up way to late and got nowhere near enough sleep.

I had a blast and can't wait for this years champs.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

You can bet TEAM short BUS will be there in force. 4 of us 2 12th stk 1 touring car and 1 12th masters. See ya there Marty TsB


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Watch were you park your BUS!

dan medved


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I hope team short bus will have a target on the bus......It will make it easier for the drivers to find it in the parking lot


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

They had no problum finding and running into it last year.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

SUP Marty!


I won't sleep in this year, I promise.  

later
Dayton


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i wish i could race the champs but cant afford a room......


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:wave: what's up Dayton ? Haven't heard from you in a while , we'll hook up at the champs , but no partyin for you untill after the mains lol lol lol lol :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

if i thought the classic was crowed i cant believe what i am hearing about the champs


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

i am thinkin about comin down to watch the mains....what is the schedule for the champs


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

partyplatedave said:


> i wish i could race the champs but cant afford a room......


Maybe you can find one on ebay


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

bigbadstu said:


> Maybe you can find one on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>


really


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

11 more days til cleveland


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

9 days til cleveland


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Hay Dayton, Make sure you get with TsB at the champs should be a great time. Marty


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Look me up, I'll be there wed around noon.

later
Dayton


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

See ya there


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

CDW35 said:


> 9 days til cleveland


the final countdown


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Marty Mangione said:


> See ya there


hope you do well.....i will be watching to see how good the gaters do......dont let us down........DONT BE A FAILURE


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I should be up at the Gate this saterday to get alittle practice in, (I will be the one hitting the wall alot!!lol jk,)
CDW


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

8 more days til cleveland


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Luck To All....lol This Is My 900 Post


----------



## bigbadstu (Jun 3, 2003)

...and the first one that's spelled correctly


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wooohoooo


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Is there any place to get schedule and heat line ups?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

check out this site for all things Indoor Champ:

http://www.indoorchamps.com/index.php


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi Everyone:

Happy Thanksgiving to all an here's a link to NashRc Racers semi live web cam
http://www.rc50.com/a/webcam.htm
and check out http://liverc.rccars.com/ too live updates 4 webcams and lots more!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

this is a very nice picture of goetz...LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

that streaming video isnt really streaming


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

all gaters did awesome

GO CHRIS


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

Well..... another blemish at the Champs.... a box of x-ray parts were stolen while the cars were being loaded... but... because of how it was being done, now we are responcible for the entire order... hope you enjoy yourself at someone elses expense...


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

The xray parts were returned... Thank-you


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

it's too bad that things like that happen at what is suppose to be a wonderful event, but I'm pretty sure that the x-ray team overcame that obstacle.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

thats unlucky but lucky


----------

